# Срочно нужно сделать МРТ



## tvf (27 Июн 2006)

Подскажите пожалуйста где можно в Москве срочно и недорого сделать МРТ.


----------



## Helen (27 Июн 2006)

МРТ имеется во многих диагностических центрах, клиниках и институтах, в различных районах, к сожалению, не имею информации по ценовым категориям. О ближайшем к Вам центре Вы можете узнать у Вашего участкового доктора, и у него же можно получить обоснованное направление на это исследование с указанием необходимой области исследования.


----------



## tvf (28 Июн 2006)

Спасибо Helen. Мне мой доктор дал направление в 23 больницу, но к сожалению в настоящее время томограф находится в нерабочем состоянии. Может кто-то может порекомендовать что-то конкретное. Заранее благодарна.
С уважением, Ольга.


----------

